# Brake Adjustment



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I was thinking of trying to adjust my trailer brakes. I am aware that you have to turn the adjusting "wheel" from the inside of the wheel, but do you turn it up to tighten the pads or down?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't remember when I adjusted mine, but I think it was up.

You should jack the one wheel up and adjust the brake until you can't spin the wheel. Then back off the brake adjustment until the brake drags slightly but still spins freely.

The axle book in your pack of literature or al-ko's website http://www.al-kousa.com/ has all the info.

Mike


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I did it a few weeks ago, seems like turning wheel upward was tightening. Can't totally remember, I know I went the wrong way originally


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I was just afraid if I went the wrong way I would mess something up. I will let you know the correct direction when I get around to doing it myself.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I did mine this morning. Definitely UP to tighten the brakes. Unless your brakes are way out of adjustment, you should notice the brake tightening up after a few notches.


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I had to do mine too. The Outbook said to tighten the brakes with wheel elevated until the wheel would no longer spin, then back of the brake adjustment so you can spin the wheel one full rotation. It did the trick on mine. After you take a trip feel the rims on your trailer, they shouldn't be too hot, they should both be about the same temp, both sides too. Mine weren't even working on the drivers side, all good now.


----------

